# figuritas o cromos



## solysombra

Hola:

Me refiero a las figuritas que se pegan en un álbum para coleccionar. ¿Cómo se las llama en Colombia?

(Me gustaría saber también cómo se las llama en otros países, por curiosidad intelectual. Pero para un trabajo necesito saber cómo se las llama en Colombia)

Gracias mil


----------



## Pinairun

En España, cromos.


----------



## Kcris

En los 80s, les decíamos _*monitos*_.
Ej.: Te juego a los _monitos.
_


----------



## solysombra

Muchas gracias, Pinairun. "Cromos" parece ser la palabra más generalizada, aunque no consigo encontrarla en contextos específicos de Colombia.
Y gracias también, Kcris. ¿Monitos? nunca lo había escuchado.

Y si alguien de Colombia anda trasnochando o sufre de insomnio...


----------



## Erreconerre

solysombra said:


> Hola:
> 
> Me refiero a las figuritas que se pegan en un álbum para coleccionar. ¿Cómo se las llama en Colombia?
> 
> (Me gustaría saber también cómo se las llama en otros países, por curiosidad intelectual. Pero para un trabajo necesito saber cómo se las llama en Colombia)
> 
> Gracias mil


 
Por aquí se les llaman _estampas, estampitas y cartitas_.


----------



## solysombra

Erreconerre said:


> Por aquí se les llaman _estampas, estampitas y cartitas_.


 
Muchas gracias, y quiero agregar una pregunta. ¿Si digo "cromos" se entiende? ¿O será que hay quienes no sabrán de qué estoy hablando?


----------



## Calambur

solysombra said:


> ¿Si digo "cromos" se entiende? ¿O será que hay quienes no sabrán de qué estoy hablando?


Yo tendría que pensarlo mucho. Tal vez lo deduciría si hubiera contexto... si no, no creo que llegara a entenderlo.


----------



## solysombra

Calambur said:


> Yo tendría que pensarlo mucho. Tal vez lo deduciría si hubiera contexto... si no, no creo que llegara a entenderlo.


 
Muchas gracias, Calambur. Puede ser que termine escribiendo "figuritas o cromos" . O "Cromos (figuritas)".

Lástima que no llega ninguna respuesta de Colombia...


----------



## WUPPIE

solysombra said:


> Muchas gracias, Calambur. Puede ser que termine escribiendo "figuritas o cromos" . O "Cromos (figuritas)".
> 
> Lástima que no llega ninguna respuesta de Colombia...


 
Como ves no soy de Colombia, pero mis nietos dicen "pegatinas", porque son esas figuritas que se pegan al álbum, o papel.

Pero me parece más castizo cromos.

Saludos
Wuppie


----------



## Peterdg

He encontrado este sitio web de una empresa editorial de tales cromos. En una página dedicada a Colombia, lo llaman "láminas". Mira aquí.


----------



## emm1366

Puedes usar cromos, estampas, caramelos, figuritas, adhesivos. Todo depende de la región. En mi región se conocen como cromos o caramelos. Lo de pegatinas, nada.


----------



## oa2169

Llegó Colombia, aunque un poco tarde: *caramelos, láminas* (autoadhesivas o no).

La que yo mas he usado y escuchado es *caramelos*.

También sé que en el país vecino (Venezuela) les llaman *comiquitas*.


----------



## solysombra

Hola: 
Por un lado ya entregué el trabajo. Por el otro, la curiosidad seguía vigente; así que muchas gracias a todos.

Al final puse "cromos" porque es la palabra que aparece en el DRAE, y el que no la entiende, la puede buscar...

Muchas gracias nuevamente, y hasta la próxima.


----------



## tagliatelle

En México en las décadas de 1960-70  decíamos BARAJITAS las pegábamos en los álbumes y ganabamos premios cuando estaban llenos  jajajaj eso casi nunca ocurría


----------



## cacarulo

De mi niñez, rescato la palabra _fichu_, en general usada en plural. ("Me melaron todas las fichus" )


----------



## solysombra

cacarulo said:


> De mi niñez, rescato la palabra _fichu_, en general usada en plural. ("Me melaron todas las fichus" )


 
Me hiciste acordar... Mis hermanos las llamaban _figu_... Jugar a las figu
(¿Y qué significa "me melaron"?)


----------



## cacarulo

_Melaron_, palabra muy setentosa, quizá haya sobrevivido hasta comienzos de los 80, significa perder -jugando- todas las figuritas.
La encuentro en Google: "Cuando alguno perdía todas las figuritas decía: "me melaron" jajajajajaja."

(Tal vez sea una palabra muy masculina, de chicos y no de chicas).


----------



## tesalia

solysombra said:


> Hola:
> Me refiero a las figuritas que se pegan en un álbum para coleccionar. ¿Cómo se las llama en Colombia?
> (Me gustaría saber también cómo se las llama en otros países, por curiosidad intelectual. Pero para un trabajo necesito saber cómo se las llama en Colombia)
> Gracias mil


Un poco tarde, lo sé; pero, para futuras referencias: por aquí se llaman barajitas o cromos.


oa2169 said:


> También sé que en el país vecino (Venezuela) les llaman *comiquitas*.


Hola Oa:
Por acá, las comiquitas son los dibujos animados 

Saludos.


----------



## swift

En Costa Rica, se llaman también cromos. Y en el habla coloquial —bueno, coloquial es un decir, los niños de hoy no juegan con cromos porque no los trae el Wii— se usa también para calificar a las personas de bonita apariencia y figura.


----------



## Lienzo

Hola amigos, 

Cómo se llama en vuestros paises a este popular juego de niños para coleccionar? 
En España le llamamos cromos.

gracias!


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Cuando yo era niño, en Cartagena (España), le llamábamos "estampas". Lo de cromos, para nosotros, quedaba muy cursi.

Saludos


----------



## esthernuvi

PACOALADROQUE said:


> Cuando yo era niño, en Cartagena (España), le llamábamos "estampas". Lo de cromos, para nosotros, quedaba muy cursi.
> 
> Saludos



Sí, para nosotros en Málaga eran "cromos" o "estampitas", "estampas" son las imágenes de santos para mí. A ver si alguien contesta también del otro lado del Atlántico, que tengo curiosidad.

Esther


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Según el DRAE,* figurita *en Argentina, Bolivia, Nicaragua y Uruguay. Por los demás países, a seguir esperando.
Saludos matutinos


----------



## tigre1950

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Según el DRAE,* figurita *en Argentina, Bolivia, Nicaragua y Uruguay. Por los demás países, a seguir esperando.
> Saludos matutinos


Hola.
También en el Perú: “figuritas”. En Venezuela: “barajitas”.
Saludos.


----------



## Peón

COmo dice Adolfo, aquí: *jugar a las figuritas.* El juego no sólo consistía en coleccionarlas e intercambiarlas (encontrar "la difícil" era una tarea ardua y costosa) sino también en quedarse con las figuritas de otro. Se jugaba con figuritas preferentemente redondas, se apoyaba una sobre la pared y  se la  dejaba caer. El contricante hacía lo mismo, si la tapaba se llevaba las dos figuritas, si no, se seguía jugando por turno y el que tapaba se llevaba todas las que quedaban debajo.  Otra modalida era hacerlas saltar lo más lejos posible sobre el piso y se intentaba tapar una con otra. Este último juego requería de una habilidad extraordinaria para  lograr que la figurita salte en una dirección determinada (había límites) sin quebrar el cartón, cosa que siempre fue imposible para mí.
(Me siento un hombre del Antiguo Egipto contando esto).

Saludos.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Peón said:


> (Me siento un hombre del Antiguo Egipto contando esto).


¿A la arrimadita? ¿O no se le decía así de aquel lado del charco? Ese era el nombre en mi escuela. Ese juego con figuritas y el sapito (levantarlas con un golpe seco de la mano ahuecada). El que la levantaba primero, se la quedaba. O algo así. Ya ni me acuerdo. Civilizaciones extintas. Hoy, una invitación a jugar a la "arrimadita" creo que terminaría en otra cosa bien distinta.
Saludos



			
				tigre1950 said:
			
		

> También en el Perú: “figuritas”.


 Muy bueno el dato. Omisión de la academia peruana, entonces.


----------



## Peón

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> ¿A la arrimadita? ¿O no se le decía así de aquel lado del charco? Ese era el nombre en mi escuela. Ese juego con figuritas y el sapito (levantarlas con un golpe seco de la mano ahuecada). El que la levantaba primero, se la quedaba. O algo así. Ya ni me acuerdo. Civilizaciones extintas. Hoy, una invitación a jugar a la "arrimadita" creo que terminaría en otra cosa bien distinta.
> Saludos
> 
> Muy bueno el dato. Omisión de la academia peruana, entonces.



Creo que "la arrimadita" era más rioplatense. Se me hace que allá en el norte (Córdoba pa' arriba) le decíamos "*la encimadita"* o  *"la tapadita"*. Te imaginás hoy un diálogo: ¿Juguemos a la encimadita?  Pero no estoy seguro, habrá que llamar a un arquéologo.

Ahora que está circulando algo más de sangre por mi cerebro recuerdo otra versión: tirar las figuritas doblándolas ligeramente contra la pared para que de allí caigan. Claro que todo esto se podía hacer con figuritas redondas y de cartón. Las otras cuadradas de papel solo servían para coleccionarlas. Ni hablar cuando las féminas ocuparon este exclusivo territorio masculino con  esto: 
. Ay!!!


----------



## Vampiro

Por acá antes eran "monitos", ahora son "láminas", nos subió el pelo.

(Adolfo, Peón: yo también jugaba a las fichus... pero no le cuenten nadie)
_


----------



## Peón

Vampiro said:


> (Adolfo, Peón: yo también jugaba a las fichus... pero no le cuenten nadie)
> _



Todos sabemos que sos el más viejo de todos en este foro.


----------



## Lexinauta

...falta decir que eran conocidas, entre los chicos, como 'las figu'.


----------



## oa2169

Yo y muchos a mi alrededor conocemos esas figuritas como "caramelos del mundial" y no tiene nada que ver con dulces.

Abrazos.


----------



## Peterdg

Este hilo habla exactamente de este tema y éste también.


----------



## miguel89

Che, pero todavía se venden figuritas en los kioscos (no sé a cuánto el sobre)... Y salen álbumes de cualquier cosa. Lo que no sé es cómo hacen para acordarse de los juegos y de los nombres, si, como dicen, pasó hace tanto tiempo. Yo también junté figuritas (y de esto hará poco más de 10 años) pero sólo tengo vagos recuerdos de los juegos y menos de sus nombres. Creo recordar que el de poner la mano ahuecada y dar vuelta a las figuritas lo llamábamos "el chupi".


----------



## Peón

miguel89 said:


> Che, pero todavía se venden figuritas en los kioscos (no sé a cuánto el sobre)... Y salen álbumes de cualquier cosa. Lo que no sé es cómo hacen para acordarse de los juegos y de los nombres, si, como dicen, pasó hace tanto tiempo. Yo también junté figuritas (y de esto hará poco más de 10 años) pero sólo tengo vagos recuerdos de los juegos y menos de sus nombres. Creo recordar que el de poner la mano ahuecada y dar vuelta a las figuritas lo llamábamos "el chupi".



¿Y también jugabas a la tapadita o a la arrimadita?


----------



## miguel89

Tendría que preguntarle a algún amigo más memorioso...


----------



## Lurrezko

miguel89 said:


> Creo recordar que el de poner la mano ahuecada y dar vuelta a las figuritas lo llamábamos "el chupi".



Eso en mi escuela era *chulir* cromos. Vaya verbito, ni idea de dónde salió.

Saludos


----------



## Calambur

¡Hombres!
A ver si se creen que *jugar a las figuritas *fue privativo de ustedes. 

Las feminitas también jugábamos, y nuestras figuritas de cuando yo era chica eran mucho más bonitas que esas cuadradas o rectangulares que se ven ahora. 
Eran más o menos así, aunque los dibujos de la imagen son modernosos -y feos-.
Todavía guardo dos colecciones mías junto con unos cuantos ejemplares que eran de mi mamá, preciosas, de este tipo pero con dibujos más antiguos. Muchas de esas figuritas tenían, además, brillantina.

Y la forma de jugar era muy sencilla: dos participantes, las figuritas y un libro o cuaderno para taparlas. 
Cada una podía apostar una figurita o varias, mostrándole antes a la adversaria qué iba a apostar (para que la otra chica ofreciera una/s de belleza o interés equivalente).

Luego, una de las nenas tomaba las figuritas, abría el cuaderno o libro, y tratando de que la otra no viera el movimiento de la mano, ponía una figurita a cada costado y volvía a cerrarlo. 
Se jugaba a cara y ceca, todas caras y todas cecas. La otra nena debía adivinar de qué lado estaba la figurita con la imagen hacia arriba, de qué lado estaba hacia abajo, o si estaban todas hacia arriba o hacia abajo. Si acertaba, ganaba.


----------



## Vampiro

Ingeniosas las chicas.
Nosotros las tirabamos contra una pared y el que quedaba más cerca ganaba.  No faltaba el que le pegaba una patada a la mano llena de figuritas de algún jugador y como volaban para todos lados se armaba una pelotera tratando de agarrar las que se pudiera.  Después venía la sesión de trompazos en venganza.
_


----------



## oa2169

¿Alguna vez oyeron la palabra "manigus"?

Esto era el juego de arrebatar por la fuerza lo que tuviera en la mano el amiguito más cercano (incluídas las figuritas, léase _caramelos_, del mundial). Click.


----------



## Calambur

oa2169 said:


> ¿Alguna vez oyeron la palabra "manigus"?


Nunca. 
¿Y vos no jugabas a las figuritas como yo expliqué?


----------



## luna_mdq

Yo juntaba y cambiaba figuritas también (de Dragon Ball y de Pokemon). Hacíamos eso de tratar de dar vuelta la figurita dándole un golpe con la mano ahuecada, pero no me acuerdo que tuviera un nombre. 

Había dos maneras de jugar, una era primero mostrar todas las figuritas de cada uno (cantando "late" y "nola"), se elegían las que se iban a cambiar y cada uno trataba de dar vuelta la figurita del otro, el que lo lograba antes se la quedaba. 
La otra forma era, cada uno con su pilón iba poniendo la figurita de arriba boca abajo y se intentaban dar vuelta, si lo lograbas te la quedabas, sino la devolvías, después se ponían las figuritas (ganadas o no perdidas) al final de la pila y se jugaba la siguiente. Era más riesgoso, porque podías perder varias cartas de una vez.


----------



## oa2169

Calambur said:


> Nunca.
> ¿Y vos no jugabas a las figuritas como yo expliqué?



No, realmente no recuerdo nada parecido al juego que explicas.


----------



## Peón

Calambur said:


> ¡Hombres!
> A ver si se creen que *jugar a las figuritas *fue privativo de ustedes.
> 
> Las feminitas también jugábamos, y nuestras figuritas de cuando yo era chica eran mucho más bonitas que esas cuadradas o rectangulares que se ven ahora.
> Eran más o menos así, aunque los dibujos de la imagen son modernosos -y feos-.
> Todavía guardo dos colecciones mías junto con unos cuantos ejemplares que eran de mi mamá, preciosas, de este tipo pero con dibujos más antiguos. Muchas de esas figuritas tenían, además, brillantina.
> 
> Y la forma de jugar era muy sencilla: dos participantes, las figuritas y un libro o cuaderno para taparlas.
> Cada una podía apostar una figurita o varias, mostrándole antes a la adversaria qué iba a apostar (para que la otra chica ofreciera una/s de belleza o interés equivalente).
> 
> Luego, una de las nenas tomaba las figuritas, abría el cuaderno o libro, y tratando de que la otra no viera el movimiento de la mano, ponía una figurita a cada costado y volvía a cerrarlo.
> Se jugaba a cara y ceca, todas caras y todas cecas. La otra nena debía adivinar de qué lado estaba la figurita con la imagen hacia arriba, de qué lado estaba hacia abajo, o si estaban todas hacia arriba o hacia abajo. Si acertaba, ganaba.



Vaya ¡Eso era un verdadero garito, Calam! 

Nunca vi a las chicas de mi escuela o de mi barrio jugarlo.


----------



## Calambur

Peón said:


> Vaya ¡Eso era un verdadero garito, Calam!
> 
> Nunca vi a las chicas de mi escuela o de mi barrio jugarlo.


¡La hostia! No lo puedo creer. 
Que aparezcan otras foristas rioplatenses, por favor, que yo no inventé ese jueguito.


----------



## Vampiro

¿Y las chapitas?
Me acuerdo que hubo un año en que las figuritas en Argentina venían impresas en pequeños discos metálicos, muy delgados y filosos, con los que jugar era bastante más entretenido que con las de cartón.
Y nadie se preocupaba de que un niño fuera a terminar degollado o cosa por el estilo.
_


----------



## jorgema

Tal vez me he perdido una parte de la diversión de la infancia, porque las *figuritas *las conozco (incluso con el nombre de *cromos*, que es el nombre comercial), pero no recuerdo que hicieramos nada más que coleccionarlas e intercambiarlas.  Esto último lo hacíamos al son de "nola" (no la tengo) y "yala" (ya la tengo).


----------



## Vampiro

Buuuuuu... foooome.

_


----------



## Calambur

Vampiro said:


> ¿Y las chapitas?
> Me acuerdo que hubo un año en que las figuritas en Argentina venían impresas en pequeños discos metálicos, muy delgados y filosos, con los que jugar era bastante más entretenido que con las de cartón.
> Y nadie se preocupaba de que un niño fuera a terminar degollado o cosa por el estilo.
> _


¡Jejh!, vaya descuidados que eran en esos tiempos. Mirá ahora cómo nos cuidan (incluso a los adultos).


----------



## jorgema

Vampiro said:


> Buuuuuu... foooome.
> 
> _



 Pues sí, algo. Aunque en verdad, no recuerdo ningún juego parecido a esos. Con chapitas (tapas de botellas), canicas, y cualquier otra cosa, sí que había muchos. Pero las *figuritas *tal como las conocemos en el Perú, no se prestan para darles muchas vueltas.


----------



## Peón

Calambur said:


> ¡La hostia! No lo puedo creer.
> Que aparezcan otras foristas rioplatenses, por favor, que yo no inventé ese jueguito.



Uhmm... ya sabés las estrictas reglas de este foro: _testis unus, testis nullus...  _Así que hasta que no aparezca otra dando fe....


----------



## pelus

Calambur said:


> ¡La hostia! No lo puedo creer.
> Que aparezcan otras foristas rioplatenses, por favor, que yo no inventé ese jueguito.



Pena no poder intervenir, soy argentina y no rioplatense...


----------



## Calambur

pelus said:


> Pena no poder intervenir, soy argentina y no rioplatense...


Bueno, bueno, no seas tan susceptible. Dije así porque si digo "en la Argentina _tal cosa_..." saltan inmediatamente diciéndome que "eso pasará donde vos vivís, porque yo soy de _tal _provincia y no es así". 
Pero, en fin, nadie está obligado a intervenir.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

PACOALADROQUE said:


> Cuando yo era niño, en Cartagena (España), le llamábamos "estampas". Lo de cromos, para nosotros, quedaba muy cursi.
> 
> Saludos



Lo mismo ocurría en Canarias donde creo que siguen siendo *estampas.
Cromos sonaba a anuncio de la tele*


----------



## solysombra

Calambur said:


> ¡La hostia! No lo puedo creer.
> Que aparezcan otras foristas rioplatenses, por favor, que yo no inventé ese jueguito.



Calambur, yo sí jugaba a ese juego (en realidad, un juego bastante parecido) 
¡Y hasta tengo (¿o tenía?) algunas de las figuritas que aparecen en los enlaces que agregaste!

Nosotras jugábamos así: 
Como decís, cada una apostaba su figurita, que estaba a la altura de la que apostaba la otra, y una de las dos nenas "tapaba" (Escondía la mano bajo la tapa de un libro... etc.).

La diferencia era que no se "tapaba" con las figuritas apostadas (que quedaban esperando, descubiertas, sobre la mesa que se decidiera su suerte), sino con una sola figurita. Cada una tenía su figurita preferida para "tapar". En general la que te traía suerte o te resultaba especialmente hermosa y querida, y que quizás nunca sería apostada...

Todo lo demás, igual.


----------



## Csalrais

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Lo mismo ocurría en Canarias donde creo que siguen siendo *estampas.
> Cromos sonaba a anuncio de la tele*


*

Me temo que no hoy en día, al menos donde vivo. Estampas/itas para mi eran y son, igual que mencionó otro forero, las de los santos y las vírgenes. Las coleccionables, para mí y para mi hermano, ya eran cromos.*


----------



## Calambur

solysombra said:


> Calambur, yo sí jugaba a ese juego (en realidad, un juego bastante parecido)
> ¡Y hasta tengo (¿o tenía?) algunas de las figuritas que aparecen en los enlaces que agregaste!



Mil gracias, *solysombra*.  Ahora me quedo tranquila (ya estaba creyéndome una dinosauria).


----------



## solysombra

Calambur said:


> Mil gracias, *solysombra*.  Ahora me quedo tranquila (ya estaba creyéndome una dinosauria).



Quizás somos dos las dinosaurias..


----------



## pelus

Calambur said:


> Bueno, bueno, no seas tan susceptible. Dije así porque si digo "en la Argentina _tal cosa_..." saltan inmediatamente diciéndome que "eso pasará donde vos vivís, porque yo soy de _tal _provincia y no es así".
> Pero, en fin, nadie está obligado a intervenir.



Es que acá "no pasa eso..." Vos pedías alguna compatriota , y éstas,  somos las argentinas.  No soy susceptible: soy precisa... 


Por los pagos de mi infancia jugábamos con las redondas de cartón.  Un  primo mío, mayor    en el grupo,  lideraba los juegos, tenía unas  de metal.  No las voy a olvidar, eran "preciosas".  Esas no iban al juego, sólo eran para que las admiremos  (jajaja),  y para su ostentación, claro, jajaja.
Llamábamos jugar "una tapadita".
La invitación era (iniciando el juego) "te juego una", y ya todo se entendía...

Salieron  durante un tiempo otras  que pegábamos en un álbum, de animales,  banderas , flores y no recuerdo qué más. Entonces ese fenómeno era el  tema de conversación permenente entre "la pibada", por ej. la  "difícil" era la bandera de Mali. Completar el álbum era para sentirse  un verdadero ganador... 
Ahora, el hecho de  completar el álbun lo asocio  con otros intereses... ¡cómo nos volvemos críticos los _entrados _en cierta edad...!


----------



## Calambur

Calambur said:


> Que aparezcan otras foristas rioplatenses, por favor, que yo no inventé ese jueguito.





pelus said:


> Es que acá "no pasa eso..." Vos pedías alguna compatriota , y éstas, somos las argentinas. No soy susceptible: soy precisa...


Ya que sos precisa, fijate que yo no dije 'compatriotas'.
En este y en otros casos, mis comentarios se circunscriben a la zona que señalo en mi perfil -salvo indicación puntual-.


----------



## Vampiro

Bueno, chicas... ¿nunca se llevaron bien y se van a pelear justo ahora?
_


----------



## Peón

pelus said:


> Llamábamos jugar "una tapadita".
> La invitación era (iniciando el juego) "te juego una", y ya todo se entendía...




Me quedo tranquilo, entonces. Todavía recuerdo algo. Se llamaba "la tapadita" y, sí, se iniciaba como vos decís "te juego una". Pero se me hace que te estás refieriendo al juego de varones que describimos al comienzo del hilo?

(Lo cierto es que por lo que leo en este hilo estos juegos parecen haber sido populares sólo en el Uruguay y en la Argentina). 

Saludos.


----------



## pelus

http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/rioplatense


Calambur said:


> Ya que sos precisa, fijate que yo no dije 'compatriotas'.
> En este y en otros casos, mis comentarios se circunscriben a la zona que señalo en mi perfil -salvo indicación puntual-.



Toda la razón, o parte... dijiste "rioplatenses" , o sea: uruguayos y argentinos  próximos al Río de la Plata... ["adj. y com. Del Río de la Plata o relativo a este estuario situado entre Argentina y Uruguay."- http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/rioplatense]
No me incluyo entre los rioplatenses, ya que no soy de la época del Virreynato, aunque sí "jugué a las figuritas".

  Por eso mismo: 
- "... mis comentarios se circusncriben a la zona que señalo en mi perfil..." 
  - "Pena no poder intervenir, soy argentina y no rioplatense.." 

*Peón:* no sólo los varones... no sólo....  

*Vampiro* dice: 





> Bueno, chicas... ¿nunca se llevaron bien y se van a pelear justo ahora?


Es que le gané dos figuritas y quedó enojada....


----------

